# Snowbabies being thawed tomorrow .....



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

....and I am terrified!!!! 

We have 6 frozen, 4 8/8 2 day embryos and 2 7/8 2 day embryos and they're all being thawed with a view to re-freezing any we don't need which are doing well.

I know I need to chill out in case everything is fine and we get to transfer on Wednesday, but I'm so scared we'll lose them all and have nothing to transfer  

Any advice/tips and being proactive/chilling out?  Anyone any success stories to share?

Thanks

S x


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

We had two grade 2, day 2, 4 cell embryos in the freezer and both thawed 100%. Though we sadly lost one at 9 1/2 weeks the other one is now in the middle of her near week-long celebrations for her 3rd birthday! Her birthday is tomorrow, so hopefully this will bring you some luck!

I know how agonising it is waiting for the news about the thaw. I had my mobile in a death grip in the car as we were getting 'the call' whilst we were on the way to the clinic and I was fully expecting bad news and having to turn round and drive back home. Total lack of positivity obviously wasn't bad luck for me, but I hope a 'good news' story will make today a little better for you.

Good luck!

Caroline


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lil Elvis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We had two grade 2, day 2, 4 cell embryos in the freezer and both thawed 100%. Though we sadly lost one at 9 1/2 weeks the other one is now in the middle of her near week-long celebrations for her 3rd birthday! Her birthday is tomorrow, so hopefully this will bring you some luck!
> 
> ...


Caroline - you have no idea how much you've just made me smile with your story!!! I hope your gorgeous girl has a fab birthday tomorrow. Hope you both have a wonderful day and I hope sharing your day a bit will bring me some good luck 

Suzie xx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Suzie,

Thanks for the good wishes for my little angel (devil!!!) and I'm glad my story helped. I know FETs are seen as less successful, but they can and do work.

If you want a story to beat the odds then I have another one for you. A friend went through double digit cycles to have her daughter and then many more trying for a sibling. Her clinic reminded her that she had a single frozen embryo remaining from a cycle nearly 10 years before and that it was coming up to the time where it would have to be destroyed (as they had used donor sperm). So she used it ..... and her second daughter was born in March. If that doesn't show you how miraculous it can be then nothing will!

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow!

Caroline


----------



## Ladybear (Aug 18, 2013)

I too also have a DD from a medicated FET cycle shes 21 months old, I am on medication right now too going for a 2nd go! Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I just wanted to wish you lots of luck
If they are good enough to freeze then they should and will survive the thaw!  

I am also looking at a FET with 3 embryos (4AA, 4BA and 4BB) 

my thoughts are with you 
xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls, it's really helped me get through until today.

Rome10 - What you wrote became my mantra last night - "if they've good enough to freeze they're good enough to thaw!"  Been muttering away to myself non stop!! lol

Caroline - your special day turned out to be luck for me!!

Well, phoned (bang on 2pm - told you I don't do waiting) and spoke to the embryologist.  All 6 snowbabies thawed perfectly and they're all 100% so no degradation from freezing/thawing.  Now it's just waiting to make sure they grow on ok, so another anxious wait until tomorrow!!!  I didn't even get the phone down before the tears started so had to make a hasty retreat to the ladies to calm down and text hubby!!!

Thanks again girls

Suzie x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

fab news  
please let us know how you get on!
very good news!

xx


----------



## traceytbird80 (May 3, 2011)

Hi 

just wanted to wish you luck for transfer we are also for egg transfer tommorrow we have 1 blast being thawed but also so worried about the quality of it.  

tbird x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

traceytbird80 said:


> Hi
> 
> just wanted to wish you luck for transfer we are also for egg transfer tommorrow we have 1 blast being thawed but also so worried about the quality of it.
> 
> tbird x


Good luck Tbird. I'm sure your snow baby will thaw fine and be waiting for you.

Let me know how you get on.

S xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just phoned the lab again (they said I could to check) and the news wasn't great.  Here's what they told me, any views would be great;

*1 embryo is degrading and looks like it will perish
*1 embryo is a 3 cell
*2 embryos are 4 cell
*1 embryo is a 5 cell
*thankfully, 1 embryo is a perfect top grade 8 cell

I was really surprised that they were doing so poorly, but she said they might just be growing slower and they could improve by this afternoon.  I'd hoped we'd at least have a couple to re-freeze, but looks like we'll only have one - two at a push - to put back this afternoon :-(

S x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Are you looking at transferring one or two 
Well done on the 8 cell!!  
xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ideally we'd like to back, that's what we did with our fresh cycle too.

S x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

When do you next call your clinic to find out the status of the embryos?
X


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

We're in for transfer this afternoon hun, they said they'll update us again before transfer and they could still grow between now and then.

S x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

fingers crossed xxxxx


----------

